# Cùng học cách tự làm chiếc ví tiền bằng da đơn giản



## toilaaido (22/11/21)

Cùng học cách tự làm chiếc ví tiền bằng da đơn giản Các bạn đã từng nghe tới việc làm ví tiền bằng giấy chưa? Nếu chưa thì bây giờ các bạn đã biết rồi đấy. Hôm nay công ty sản xuất sổ tay da chúng tôi sẽ cung cấp cho bạn cách làm ví đựng tiền bằng giấy cực đơn giản. Chỉ sử dụng những công cụ thô sơ. Thế nhưng mỗi sản phẩm làm ra đều hoàn hảo tới từng chi tiết. Vượt xa so với những chiếc ví được làm từ máy móc hiện đại. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hướng dẫn cách làm ví tiền đơn giản cho người mới bắt Thế nhưng để sở hữu một chiếc ví da thật chưa hẳn đã là điều dễ dàng. Nhất là cty sản xuất sổ bìa dakhi những chất liệu giả da như da Pu, Da simili ngày càng đa dạng và có bề ngoài giống thật. Để mua được những chiếc ví da thật thông thường. Các bạn phải bỏ ra số tiền tương đối cao và chỉ nên tin tưởng ở những địa chỉ uy tín. Đã bao giờ bạn tự nghĩ sẽ tự tay mình làm da chiếc ví da thật. Theo đúng sở thích cá nhân của mình việc tự tay chọn chất liệu da, màu da, thiết kế kiểu dáng ví. Tự tay tạo cho mình những sản phẩm phong cách riêng. Sẽ được Ngọc Quang hướng dẫn bạn chi tiết trong bài viết này. Ví da nam ngày nay đã trở thành vật không thể thiếu đối với các bạn nam, một chiếc ví da tốt vừa có tác dụng bảo vệ các loại giấy tờ quan trọng, nơi cất giử tiền của bạn mà còn là món phụ kiện thời trang tô điểm thêm cho phong cách của bạn nữa đấy! Lựa chọn kiểu dáng ví da Việc đầu tiên có thể cũng là quan trọng nhất là lên ý tưởng sản phẩm. Có rất nhiều cách để bạn tìm được mẫu ví da đẹp. Phù hợp với cá tính sở thích của bản thân, Bạn nên tìm mẫu trên những trang thương mại nước ngoài. Với những từ khoá tìm kiếm tiếng anh. Sở dĩ khuyên vậy vì những mẫu ví da nước ngoài rất đẹp. Được thiết kế mới mỗi ngày với rất nhiều kiểu dáng chứ không bị bó buộc 1 2 mẫu quen thuộc. Tiếp đó các bạn cần lưu tâm xem cần sử dụng cho những mục đích gì. Số lượng ngăn bao nhiêu sao cho tiện lợi nhất trong quá trình sử dụng. Vẽ mẫu thiết kế Sau khi có mẫu mã thiết kế việc tiếp theo bạn cần là vẽ chi tiết các mảnh da cần thiết. Để ráp nên chiếc ví này. Tốt nhất bạn nên vẽ hẳn ra giấy theo số đo chính xác thiết kế. Để sau này thuận tiện cho quá trình cắt da. Lựa chọn nguyên liệu da Sau khi đã hoàn thành 2 bước trên, việc tiếp theo là lựa chọn loại da, mẫu da. Sử dụng thông thường nhất là da bò, da cừu. Đắt hơn xíu thì sử dụng da cá sấu chọn da làm ví các bạn nên lưu tâm đến độ dày da. Da làm ví tốt nhất nên sử dụng những loại da có độ dày vừa phải < 3 ly. Đơn giản vì may da khác may quần áo việc da càng dày cứng. Sẽ làm bạn càng khó thao tác khi may hơn nữa ví da được ghép từ nhiều mảnh khác nhau. Nên nếu lựa chọn mẫu da dày quá sẽ ảnh hưởng tới độ dày sản phẩm sau này của các bạn. Dụng cụ làm da Không phải chỉ có da, dao cắt và kim chỉ là có thể may được đồ da đâu bạn nhé. Để làm được đồ da chúng ta cần rất nhiều dụng cụ hỗ trợ. Tại da tấm chúng mình không chỉ cung cấp da nguyên liệu cho các bạn. Bên mình còn cho mượn các dụng cụ làm da. Hướng dẫn kèm cặp hướng dẫn các bạn nhiệt tình. (Đừng lo nhé kể cả bạn chưa biết gì về da). Dụng cụ cần chuẩn bị trước khi thực hiện cách làm ví tiền Nhu cầu sở hữu một chiếc ví da nam vừa tốt vừa có tính thẩm mỹ cao luôn là mong muốn chính đáng của các bạn nam, tuy nhiên, với một chiếc ví như thế đôi khi lại tốn của bạn một khoản tiền kha khá đấy! Vậy tại sao bạn không tự tìm cách làm ví da handmade nam cho chính mình nhỉ!? Hoàn toàn có thế chứ! Việc gia công hoàn thiện chiếc ví da nam handmade này được tuần tự thực hiện qua các bước sau, Bạn có thể xem nhanh qua video bên dưới hoặc các hình ảnh chi tiết từng bước trong bài viết hướng dẫn này. Hoàn toàn có thế chứ! Nào hãy cùng Ngọc Quang làm cho mình chính mình một chiếc ví da handmade nam độc đáo từ chất liệu da bò cao cấp nhé! Đục da chuyên dụng Sử dụng để đụng trên các tấm da tạo lỗ để khâu chỉ da, Có một vài loại đục da như đục trám, đục dẹt, đục tròn…cùng với kích cỡ lưỡi đục khác nhau, vậy nên tuỳ vào loại da, kiểu đường may mong muốn mà chúng ta lựa chọn đục da phù hợp. Thước nhôm, dao cắt da May da khác với may quần áo thời trang chúng ta thường phải thao tác cắt da bằng dao cắt, nếu sử dụng thước nhựa rất dễ lạng dao vào da làm đường cắt bị gián đoạn không đẹp, Dao cắt da có thể sử dụng dao dọc giấy, dao lưỡi tròn… Kim khâu, chỉ sáp Đây là 2 vật dụng không thể thiếu trong việc làm đồ da thủ công, Chỉ sáp là loại chỉ đã được tuốt qua 1 lớp sáp giúp quá trình may thuận tiện hơn, chỉ cứng cáp dễ khâu da. Và một số dụng cụ hỗ trợ, hoàn thiện Kẹp gỗ khâu da, Keo dán da, hoá chất đánh viền, cây ke viền, cây đánh viền… Mách bạn cách làm ví tiền cực chuẩn tại nhà Không cần mất quá nhiều thời gian và đòi hỏi về kỹ thuật, các bạn nam hãy tự tay làm một chiếc ví da handmade (vi da handmade) “có một không hai” cho riêng mình hoặc tặng bạn bè người thân! Nhu cầu sở hữu một chiếc ví da handmade hcm vừa chất lượng vừa có tính thẩm mỹ cao luôn là mong muốn của các bạn nam. Thế nhưng, để có được một chiếc ví như thế các bạn nam lại phải bỏ ra một khoản tiền kha khá. Vì vậy, qua bài viết này Ngọc Quang sẽ hướng dẫn cho các bạn cách làm ví da nam handmade chỉ với 3 bước đơn giản sau đây: Bước 1 : Chuẩn bị dụng cụ để làm ví da handmade Bạn cần chuẩn bị những dụng cụ tối thiểu này để có thể thực hiện được : Thước thẳng, Dao dọc giấy, Chỉ, Kim, Keo dán, Cây lăn keo, Cây lấy dấu, Kéo, Tấm lót, Dùi tròn, Búa caosu, Kẹp chuyên dụng, Giấy nhám mịn, Dầu đánh bóng da và Da thuộc. Đặc biệt điều không thể thiếu trong ngành may mặc đó là bản vẽ Bước 2 : May ví da handmade Ở bước này bạn cần thực hiện qua một số công đoạn sau : – Cắt da theo rập vẽ đã chọn – Mài mịn các cạnh của từng mảnh đã cắt : Để tránh các sợi da bị tua ra thì bạn phải đánh mịn các cạnh của các mảnh da đã cắt. – Tạo đường gấp phụ cho ví : Bước này còn phải tùy thuộc vào thiết kế của bạn, bạn nên dùng những mảnh da vụn để lót vào các miếng kẹp tránh in dấu kẹp lên da – Tạo nếp gấp chính và đánh dấu đường may bên trong : ở công đoạn này bạn phải cần dùng cụ kẹp chuyên dụng – Khi gập nếp chính bằng kẹp chuyên dụng xong ta sẽ được như thế này sau đó bạn hãy đánh dấu các đường may bên trong nhé! – Bôi keo lên các đường đánh dấu : Bước này cần sự khéo léo nhất định của các bạn, nên dùng các loại keo gắn chuyên dụng cho da thuộc hoặc đơn giản là keo con chó – Bạn nên nhỏ keo ra bông ngáy tai để bôi tránh keo rỉ ra bên ngoài đường may nhé! – Tiếp theo bạn làm như sau : Đục chuẩn bị khâu – Dán da lại ấn nhẹ nhàng đợi cho đến khi keo gần như khô, và sau đó sắp xếp lại để đục đường khâu – Lấy dấu vết khâu : sử dụng dùi tròn tạo lỗ khâu Khi dùi xong kết quả sẽ như sau : – Để thuận tiện cho việc khâu ví dễ dàng hơn bạn lên dùng cây lấy dấu lăn lên vết đục để đường khâu – Lau dầu dưỡng cho phía da bên ngoài – Bắt đầu khâu ví Bước 3 : Cách làm ví tiền “Make Up” chiếc ví da của bạn – Sau khi khâu xong bạn lên mài lại các cạnh của chiếc ví bằng giấy nhám nhé Lau lại ví một một lần nữa bằng dầu để có màu sắc đẹp và làm mịn da nha! – Và cuối cùng hãy tận hưởng sản phẩm của bạn thôi nào! Cám ơn các bạn đã theo dõi bài viết hướng dẫn làm ví da handmade đơn giản cho người mới bắt đầu. Lưu ý khi thực hiện cách làm ví tiền Các bạn lưu ý các đưởng may khi may ví cần liền mạch. Không may chồng lên nhau. Nên các bạn cần sắp xếp cái nào may trước cái nào may sau cho hợp lý. Với những đường may trang trí mình may trước. Sau đó dán lại với các tấm ngăn to trong và vách to mặt ví. Cần chỉnh khớp với nhau sau đó tiến hành đục và khâu tiếp với đường chỉ đang dở. Chỉ với một vài bước cắt, đục và khâu cơ bản. Bạn đã có thể tự làm cho mình một chiếc ví da handmade hoàn chỉnh với chât da thật 100%. Không thua kém gì hàng hiệu với chi phí khá rẻ. sau khi hoàn thiện thường các cạnh da bị xơ không mịn. Vậy làm thế nào để giá sổ bìa da cao cấpxử lý cạnh viền sản phẩm ví da. ở bài viết tới Da tấm. Sẽ hướng dẫn các bạn những cách để xử ý cạnh da ưng ý. Trên đây là toàn bộ các bước để làm một chiếc ví da handmade siêu độc đáo. Càng ngày càng nhiều sản phẩm mang tính thẩm mỹ cao. Được sáng tạo bởi bàn tay khéo léo của con người. Bên cạnh đó thị trường kinh doanh đồ handmade ngày càng mở rộng và phát triển. Ví da handmade cũng là một trong những sản phẩm có giá trị sử dụng cao cho mọi người. .


----------

